# SKYPE zu hohe Speicherauslastung



## BlackBurn1212 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi @ all,

Mein Problem besteht darin , dass 1. Der Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch von 
                                                 skype stetig ( sekündlich ) um ca. 500kb steigt , so das ich schon nach kürzerer Zeit die 300 mb Speicherverbrauch habe laut Tast Manager . 
                                              2. Sobald der Verbrauch über 250mb steigt, kann ich mit den Fenstern von Skype kaum noch arbeiten ( z.B. verschieben oder einen anderen Kontakt aufrufen ) . Jede Aktion in Skype dauert sehr lange .
                                              3. Bei meinem Intel Q9550 ( 4 Kerne ) sind jeweils 3 Kerne immer mind. über 15 % auslastung und der 4 Kern immer über 60 % auslastung und der Prozzi läuft ständig mit der vollen Tacktung .( laut CoreTemp und CPUZ ) 

Aber sobald ich Skype beende , ist alles laut Task Manager und CoreTemp wieder i.O. . 
Neuinstallation und eine alte Version hat nichts gebracht .

Vielen Dank im Vorraus . Gruß BlackBurn


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2010)

Welche Version von Skype hast du installiert?


----------



## BlackBurn1212 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
und zwar die neuste 5.0 und die ältere 4.2. Bei beiden der gleiche Effekt.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2010)

Läuft sonst iwas im Hintergrund? Schau doch mal in Task-Manager.

Wieviel RAM hast du denn?


----------



## redbanana (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses problem jetzt schon seit monaten und das ist das erste forum, wo ich das gleiche problem lese. Deshalb hab ich mich auch gleich mal angemeldet.

Ich habe genau denselben Prozessor (intel q9550 4kerne), aber ich glaube trotzdem nicht, dass es am prozessor liegt, denn das problem kam über nacht grundlos. 

Ich hab einen 4Gb ram speicher und ab ca. 500mb kann ich das chatten vergessen und auch ich müsste skype komplett neustarten, damit es wieder für kurze zeit geht. 

meine übergangslösung, die ich dir (blackburn1212) fürs erste empfehle, ist es, die version 3.6 von skype zu downloaden, da diese keine fehler hat. sie ist nur URALT und nicht so übersichtlich, ABER man kann sie ohne den fehler verwenden.

ich hab auch schon versucht den treiber zu aktualisieren (bin etwas fleißig gewesen  ), aber auch das hat mir nicht geholfen. 
selbstverständlich hab ich es auch schon 10 mal neuinstalliert.

ich weiß nicht, ob das wichtig ist, aber ich erwähns mal: ich hab windoof 7 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Redbanana


----------



## BlackBurn1212 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey, 
Danke für die Antworten. Ich dachte schon ich habe ein an der Waffel  .

Ich habe 4 gb Speicher , 2x2 von Corsair 1066mHz .

Und das mit der insgesammten Auslastung der restlichen Programme, da ist nichts ungewöhnliches , ich habe ja gerade Windoof 7 neu aufsetzten müssen ,weil ich fehler im System hatte . 

Vielen Dank für Deinen Rat ( Redbanana ).
Ich habe jetzt mal Skype 4.0 installiert ( ich dachte ich arbeite mich nach unten in den Versionen ) und bei dieser ist jetzt alles im grünen Bereich. 
Ich habe damit "nur" ca 100mb konstante Speicherlast und die CPU arbeitet auch untertacktet im Idle Modus. Und die Funktionen der guten alten Version reichen mit total.


----------



## redbanana (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
es freut mich zu hören, dass du(blackburn1212) eine funktionierende version gefunden hast. ich bin gerade dabei, eine richtige version zu installieren...vielleicht gibt es was besseres als 3.6

ich hab übrigens vor wenigen minuten skype ein feedback gesendet, indem ich dieses forum verlinkt habe, mal schauen, ob uns geholfen werden kann und wir auch neuere versionen benutzen können. ich denke, es gibt auch ein paar leute mehr, die dasselbe problem haben und vielleicht etwas enttäuscht wären, wenn sie nicht die neustens versionen verwenden könnten.

ich habe meine hoffnung in die hände von skype gelegt!

mit freundlichen grüßen,

redbanana


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2010)

Komisches Problem.

Ich hab Version 5.0 einen Core 2 Duo mit 1,7Ghz und nur 2GB-RAM. Bei mir treten diese Probleme gar nicht auf.

Dafür lässt sich Skype bei meinem Freund nicht starten. Nach der Installation kommt eine Fehlermeldung. "Skype hat einen Fehler festgestellt, und muss beendet werden." Er hat W7 64-Bit und ich Vista 32-Bit


----------



## magic 007 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit Skype 5.0, und zwar ist immer wenn ich ein Gespräch begonnen hab skype unbedienbar geworden(keine reaktion auf jegliche eingaben) wenn ich das gespräch allerdings mit rechtsklick auf das skype icon in der taskleiste beendet hab, konnte ich sofort wieder alles machen(außer "telefonieren").
Mit skype 4.2 funktioniert wieder alles wie gehabt.

Würde mich freuen Skype 5.0 verwenden zu können!
mfg


----------



## BlackBurn1212 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hey redbanana , 

Danke für deine Unterstützung, das war echt eine gute Idee mit dem Skype feedback.

@Painkiller : habt Ihr es mal versucht Skype mit nm anderen Kompatiplitätsmodus , z.B. Windows Xp service Pack 2 zu starten. 

@ magic 007 : wenn ich das so höhre , dann ist das das selbe Pro. wie von redbanana
und mir. Nur mit dem Unterschied das ich es nur über den Task Manager beenden konnte. 
Ich bin recht zufrieden mit Skype 4.0 , gerade weil es auch weniger Speicher verbraucht. 

Ein Dank an alle Beteiligten. 
Gruß BlackBurn .


----------



## redbanana (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi @all,

also skype hat noch nicht zurückgeschrieben und ich glaube inzwischen nicht mehr, dass die das noch tun werden...aber ich warte noch etwas ab, da die bestimmt viel zu tun haben.

@Painkiller

ich hab eigentlich keine ahnung von rechnern und pogrammen, aber kontrollier doch mal, ob der ordner von skype, indem alle dateien enthalten sind, vollständig ist. vielleicht funktioerts auch mit dem kompatibilitätsmodus...

@magic 007

ich würde nicht sagen, dass du das selbe problem hast wie wir...es unterscheidet sich schon stark eigentlich. probiers mal irgendwie mit dem kompatibilitätsmodus und wenn das nicht funzt, dann überprüf doch auch mal, ob in deinem ordner nicht irgendwelche dateien fehlen, indem du deinen ordner mit dem von einem freund bei dem es funzt vergleichst (wobei diese methode zu fast 99% nix bringen wird...aber sicher ist sicher)

was ich persönlich noch raten würde, ist es so zu machen wie ich und ein feedback an skype zu senden....und dann musst du hoffen, dass die antworten^^

und btw: welchen prozessor hast du? und guck mal nach, ob der arbeitsspeicher-verbrauch von skype übelst krass steigt, wenn du telefonierst

@blackburn

ich vermute mal, dass das problem, was wir habe, irgendwie mit unserem prozessor zusammenhängt. eigentlich kann daher magic 007 nicht den selben prozessor haben, da er nicht den selben fehler hat. fals sich überhaupt sein verbrauch beim gebrauch von skype steigert, dann tut es das sofort beim telefonieren. ich kann flüssig telefonieren...nur das fenster hängt nach einiger zeit wegen dem ram-speicher verbrauch und ich denk, du hast das selbe problem...oder?^^

fazit für mich: skype 5.0 sucht sich quasi seine freunde selber aus...mich mag die versio nicht


----------



## magic 007 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

meine CPU ist der AMD X6 1055T.
Also, da ich jetzt einige Zeit wieder SKype 4.2 benuzt habe, wollte ich ausprobieren ob es vlt jetzt geht(wieso auch immer) und diesmal bin ich über die update variante direkt in skype(vorher hatte ich skype 6.0 von pcgh.de runtergeladen) un nun funzt alles ohne Probleme!


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

> @Painkiller
> 
> ich hab eigentlich keine ahnung von rechnern und pogrammen, aber kontrollier doch mal, ob der ordner von skype, indem alle dateien enthalten sind, vollständig ist. vielleicht funktioerts auch mit dem kompatibilitätsmodus...


Deine Idee war gut. Aber leider haben wir das Prozedere alles schon durch. Scheint wohl ein Bug auf einigen Windows7-PC´s zu sein. Mal sehen ob ein Fix von Skype kommt.


----------

